# Best Value Road Wheelset?



## JMM

Of course, value is always subjective. For one person it may be as much as they can spare, another sees a 3W aerodynamic advantage and 3g less weight as a good reason to spend another €1000. 
But starting at the beginning: 

After an almost 4 year break, I will get back into road racing and tomorrow I will get my new bike (Cervelo R2) which is also my goodbye gift to the UK as I move back to Germany.

As those who know the Cervelo R2, the spec is ok, with the frame being the chocolate piece, but the wheels (Shimano RS010) are most likely made of solid concrete. For training they are perfect and as far as reliability goes, rock solid. 

BUT for racing, they are a bit too heavy. So, I am looking for good value wheels to replace them with a first upgrade later this year. My value definition goes under €1000 for a pair and under 1600g. 

My current favourite are the Hunt Race Aero which come in at 1440g for €434 which is rather impressive for what I would class as an entry level race wheel. They certainly beat the Mavic Ksyrium Elite.

But maybe some of you may have a suggestion that I don't have on my radar? Meaning something that is either a little lighter for the same money or significantly lighter for not too much more (for €1000 I guess I would be wanting no more than 1250g, which I don't think exists)


----------



## Migen21

I don't have anything to offer, other than you might considering posting this in "Wheels and Tires". I don't think this area gets much activity these days.


----------



## DrSmile

I swear by Campagnolo wheels. The Eurus wheelset is a great value when it's on sale for a sub 1500 gram set of clinchers. I have tried lighter wheelsets and they all either bend rims or break spokes for my 170 lb off-season weight. I also use Zonda versions of Campy wheels, not as flashy but light enough and bullet proof.


----------



## 1500SLR

Newton's second law of motion. The weight of a wheel is only beneficial when you're either not rolling or going up hill. It really depends what you define as racing. Weight only really becomes a significant factor when you're going up hills. Otherwise, those heavier wheels will roll faster... Once you get them moving of course. There is no one right answer to this question without all the variables other than to say lighter is not necessarily better in all cases. 

For another instance, I live by the beach so you can imagine the wind gusts coming off the ocean, those light deep section wheels are absolutely not suited for riding in the wind unless you want to be blown over into oncoming traffic.


----------



## Mike Overly

I'm a big fan of the Blackset Race 26. I've got two sets that have been running strong for eight years now -- sub-1500g and $400 US.


----------



## Team Issue

I also like Campagnolo wheels. They are the most solid wheels I've ridden. I've had Neucleon and Zonda and I still have Neutron, Eurus and Shamal.


----------



## Jno

JMM said:


> Of course, value is always subjective.
> 
> I like the reviews the guy at In The Know has. They seem to me to be thorough, and, as much as he can, objective. He reviews wheels across a number of categories (best carbon, best climbing etc) but his one for best all around upgrade is at https://intheknowcycling.com/2018/05/13/road-bike-wheel-upgrade/


----------



## Mackers




----------

